# Pacific Paradise by Escada



## lovemichelle (Feb 17, 2006)

Anyone smelled this yet? I think it's nice, but if its not then I'm just very behind. I got Rockin' Rio in the summer, but I noticed the smell didn't last too long. How is this one in comparision.

Sephora says it has these scents:

Kaffir Lime, Dried Victoria Apple, Coconut Sorbet, Physalis Fruit, Sugar Candy, Banana Flower, Hawaiian Salt Blossom, Sandalwood, Powdery Musk, Amber Crystals.


----------



## Luxurious (Feb 17, 2006)

i must smell on it...


----------



## Scrangie (Feb 20, 2006)

I love it.  I bought it a few weeks ago.  It's very fruity, but it smells different than the other Escada fruity ones.  It's a more... clean and bright, not sticky and heavy.  LOVE!


----------



## x20Deepx (Feb 21, 2006)

I bought it for my friend's birthday. She's a huge fan of Escada scents.

It's pretty typical for Escada. It's slightly more floral and interesting than Rockin' Rio. Of the two, I prefer Pacific Paradise.

I personally don't really like Escada fragrances, though. I find them too simple and fruity.


----------



## prsfynestmami (Feb 21, 2006)

Escada releases a new limited edition "tropical" fragrance every year.  I collect them.  They are all very similar, but none exactly the same.  They smell delicious though, very fruity... men love it.  Go to a counter and test it.


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 22, 2006)

I think they're great club scents... but really great perfumes have great basenotes and escada limited tropical fragrances dont.... or maybe they do but they don't seem to last to that stage. I think good perfume is one that develops overtime on your skin (my personal opinion)..... however men do love these perfumes because you smell like an amazing cocktail! I think my fave was ibiza hippy. They remind me a lot of Mexico... because I go to all the jungle-y beach areas and there is so much fresh fruit and drinks... just this heady sweet exotic scent.


----------



## Skittlebrew (Feb 26, 2006)

I love the smell but have found that the smell doesn't last very long. Maybe it would be better if I layered it with lotions or the bath products.


----------

